# Question for the ladies



## Helpme1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Is it normal for a woman to not want to grow her sexual experiences?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Depends on who she is with. My H is the first one I was really comfortable doing "different" things with, and that even took a minute. I personally need to be able to trust someone completely before I open up sexually. He is not my one and only partner, but he is the one and only person I have experimented and become adventurous with.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

It does depend on the woman and her personal desires. I love to experiment, try, etc. But I have a few friends that only do it missionary or from behind... that's it... :sleeping:


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

It may be 'normal' for your wife.

What's 'normal' anyway?
Who decides this... :scratchhead:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Helpme1 said:


> Is it normal for a woman to not want to grow her sexual experiences?


I think alot of factors play into this..... if she is inhibited due to too many "good girl" teachings in her past and it influenced her so much she doesn't know how to open up in the bedroom fully...(this was me)...

Also like DawnD said, some really need to feel fully loved & accepted in what they offer by their men, not criticized in what they bring to the bedroom but gently led. (even though this may get frustrating for some men -depending ).

Then some may just not have a high sex drive, they simply don't understand the allure to wanting to get all adventerous and try new & crazy stuff, maybe just 2 positions suits them happily & they'd be content with that -for life. 

Then some women are so nuts about their men, they would swing from the chandellers to please them.

Ain't none of us the same. I lost all my inhibitions after I had all my kids -I think it would have happened alot earlier had me & my husband talked more openly about sex, fantasies, our desires & I read some books to counter my "good girl" hangups. 

Water under the bridge now.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Also like DawnD said, some really need to feel fully loved & accepted in what they offer by their men, not criticized in what they bring to the bedroom but gently led. (even though this may get frustrating for some men -depending ).


Not even so much being led, but I am not the type to go on the first week of dating and jump in to anal. I need to trust you. But the more I know you, and the more you show you are able to be trusted, the more comfortable I am with letting my "freak flag" fly


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

I suspect that this question is one that has been asked since time began. Its a cyrcle that can be hard to break. One partner is really intersted in what the other wants to do, the other is conservative and cannot talk or she what they want because of inhabitions, embarressment etc then the partner that wants to find out mores reservse saying to much in case the other gets upset by the wish list.


----------



## Untouchable (Sep 15, 2012)

I personally believe that it really just depends on the woman. I know for me, I was NOT willing to try anything different/new for a long time with anyone. I did, however, open up to my husband and started trying new things. I opened up because I realized he accepted me, loved me and I could trust him with this subject. I finally didnt have to worry about being embarassed (which I think is another problem some women run into). Now, I have a couple of friends that were willing to try ANYTHING new with their current boyfriend and then I had some friends that were with the same person for long periods and they refused to try anything new.


----------



## bahbahsheep (Sep 6, 2012)

No.
I actually think that if the girl had a good experience with you, ie. her trust increased after the sexual experience, then she is more likely to be opened with new ideas. 

Sex is more than a physical act, the person is exposed in a emotionally vulnerable manner and this emotional involvement adds colour to the experience.


(please be reminded though that just because you had a good time with her doesnt mean she enjoyed her time with you the same way as you did)


Just simple pavlovian behavioural learning in psychology jargon.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, that's normal. Especially if she's just not that into you.


----------

